# Memories Of Our Dads



## JoAnn L. (Aug 8, 2006)

Did your dad cook a meal that was your favorite? On Sunday before Mass dad would put a beef roast in the oven. When we got home he would make mashed potatoes and then he made a plain lettuce salad, but the way he cut the vegetables into small pieces, it made it so special. Dad was a very gentle and kind man. I could talk to him and he would really listen. I miss him very much.


----------



## middie (Aug 8, 2006)

Yes he used to make steak on the grill with beer poure onto it lol.
He also made me potato soup which he knew I loved. Especially
if I went to visit him during the winter time. I'd walk in and the soup
was ready. It's only been a little over 3 months since I lost him and 
I'm still in shock. I feel lonely, empty, and abandoned. Still having a
very hard time. It's even worse when I pick up the phone to call him
which I still do from time to time.


----------



## Chef_Jen (Aug 8, 2006)

My dad was a pastry chef.. he made Cupcakes for school we had a cupcake day and all the teachers would buy my dads as they had 3D characters made out of gel icing on top... parents were asked to make a dozen every other week

LOL my dad ended up having to make 6-7 dz each week

Im fortunate to still have my dad.. and whenever we do get togheter we try to bake a cake.. its how we communicate.


----------



## txoldshirley (Aug 8, 2006)

My dad was the greatest.  He wasn't a cook, but he built a bbq pit out of brick with great smoking capabilities and mom always did the bbq with homemade sauce.  I always baked a dessert for my dad (almost every day) when I was a kid.  I miss my dad too.  He's been gone since November 1993.  He was my best friend--I miss my friend.


----------



## licia (Aug 8, 2006)

My dd didn't do much cooking but a few things he did very simply.  I remember when I was 5 years old and got a new baby sister, he let me stand in a chair and wash dishes while he dried them.  I think I played in the water more than washed the dishes and he had to mop the floor when I finished, but I felt like I was really something. I am the oldest in my family and dad was always my biggest fan in whatever I did.  At my recitals, he clapped the loudest and when my report card came home, he was always proud of me. He has been gone 16 years next month and I still miss him. My sister and I were priviledged to take care of him the last months of his life and he knew how much we loved him.


----------



## bethzaring (Aug 8, 2006)

My dd didn't do ANY cooking, come to think of it, neither does the DH .  My dad was the kindest, gentlest person I ever knew, he has been gone over 18 years now, and I think of him every day, it just doesn't ever get any easier, does it?


----------



## pdswife (Aug 8, 2006)

Do you guys know how very very lucky you are?


----------



## ChefJune (Aug 8, 2006)

My Dad was not a cook in any real sense of the word, but man oh man, did he enjoy a great meal, and didn't hesitate to compliment the cook!  It really made you want to do it all over again!

He did make 3 or 4 things... Herring with Sour Cream, Cocktail Sauce and Thousand Island Dressing (the only salad dressing he would eat -- on a wedge of iceberg!   )  When I wrote my cookbook, I included the salad dressing AND the cocktail sauce. He was surprised, but he really liked that.  

Middie, I understand.... I talked to my Dad every day for the last year and a half of his life, including the night before he died.  It was a long time before I stopped picking up the phone every night at 9 to call him....  He died 4 years ago next month, just 11 months after my mom.


----------



## amber (Aug 8, 2006)

Oh my favorite was my dads clam chowdah and clam cakes.  Wish I had his recipe, it was so delicious.  That was about all he cooked, my mom was the cook of the family.  Sadly both are gone now, but the smell of their delicious meals lives on


----------



## Loprraine (Aug 8, 2006)

I got up every morning at 5 with my Dad.  I'd watch him make his coffee ( boiled in a pot gack),.  It was my job to get his lunch bucket out of the fridge.  We would sit there as he drank his coffee, me my milk, and I'd send him on his way.  He could fry eggs, but not much else.  Gawd I miss him.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 8, 2006)

My dad was a chef.  He owned and ran a diner type restaurant and, later ran a chain of inplant cafeterias.  He didn't cook much at home except for shish kebab on the grill.  He didn't have to, Mom was a great cook.

He used to dictate recipes for the cafeterias to me and I would type them onto notebook paper for him on an old protable typewriter.

He died when I was 16.


----------



## VeraBlue (Aug 8, 2006)

My dad, who recently retired to Florida always worked two jobs, and then spent the entire weekend working around the house.   However, he loved to make breakfast on Saturday morning.  (Sunday was always breakfast from the bakery after church).   His specialty was pancakes.   He used the Aunt Jemima mix and blended it in the blender.   ( I shudder at how he overworked those glutens, but that's another post, I suppose)  Then, he'd pour that thin thin thin batter onto the hot grill in the most amazing shapes...hearts, airplanes, mickey mouse heads! We'd eat them up like crazy.   He did the same for my kids when they were little.


----------



## JoAnn L. (Aug 8, 2006)

*Thank you so much*

I can't tell you all how much your sharing your memories about your dads has meant to me. I am sitting here with tears in my eyes, but they are heart warming tears. Bless you all. JoAnn


----------



## wasabi (Aug 8, 2006)

I still have my sweet dad with me, God Bless him. With three daughters, he was a very strict Puerto Rican father, but he has mellowed so much thru the years. He never was one to cook, but my memories of him in the kitchen is of mornings before school. My mom was off to work before he was so he would make cocoa and peanut butter sandwiches or oatmeal for my sister and I, and we would sit at the kitchen table listening to his favorite morning radio show. (those were the days before tv).


----------



## Lynan (Aug 8, 2006)

My dad died this past May so it is still a grieving time for me right now.

He was not particularly fussy with food as we were growing up..my mum was such a wonderful cook that he was happy to eat whatever she put in front of him. But......he made Cucumber Relish every year. Now this was a time to dread as he messed the kitchen up so bad that mum took a week to get it shipshape again! He would have sticky relishy gunk on every cupboard door, on the floor, window ledges you name it, it was sticky.
Dad often used to cook our Sunday roast, and until the day he left to go astral travelling, he ate every seasonal vegetable at the time, always steamed, with a roast. I once counted 11 different vegetables in the steamers. 

Also in these past few years, he took up preserving and baking. Banana Cake and Date Loaf were his specialties. He hardly ever ate them himself, they were given away. His jams and marmalades...well....lets just say a drop of pectin would not have gone amiss lolol. He loved cooking in his final years and that was wonderful to see.


----------



## expatgirl (Aug 8, 2006)

My Dad was the greatest---when our mother was dying of breast cancer at age 30 he made sure that  the four of us (ages 9,8,6,3) were dressed, fed, did our homework, tucked in at night and there to hold us when she finally passed away.  Then when  dear old Uncle Sam decided that he had to go to Viet Nam anyway, despite this tragedy, no kidding, he remarried and off he went. Luckily, he made it through Viet Nam and went on to be awarded the Silver Star for much bravery under the line of fire---his favorite recipe to cook for us was to take hot dogs, slice them longwise, insert cheese, and wrap in bacon and grill.  OMG were they  to die for.  I miss him.  If your dads are alive today let them know how much you love and appreciate them--you'll make their day!!


----------



## kadesma (Aug 8, 2006)

_My dad,_
_he and I were always like two peas in a pod.I remember he hate to go out to dinner, but did he ever love good food. He didn't cook often, but at times would lend a hand if mom was not feeling well or busy. I remember the hamburgers that he made. They had to be cooked in a cast iron skillet with only salt in the bottom, thick, juicy, med rare, then put on a toasted and buttered bun and he would provide us with cheese, sliced tomato, sliced onion the works to put on it. On fridays he loved creamed tuna on toast, my mom hated it and I wasn't nuts about it, but that was dinner   He made the best soup,he loved oysters as did I so he'd get  fresh ones, put them in half and half with some butter, salt and pepper and a shot of worchestershire, and pass oyster crackers and the two of us just pigged out. But, the recipe I loved most was the one for his pinto beans. I still make those as even my kids and the grandkids love them too._
_Sometime I'll relate the story of the turkey dressing and the 20 or so herbs he got me to make  We expect them to always be strong and at arms length, and then they are gone and we feel that ache in our hearts forever._

_kadesma_


----------



## expatgirl (Aug 8, 2006)

That's our Dads--aches in the hearts!  Moms, too!!


----------



## TATTRAT (Aug 9, 2006)

All i remember of my pops was when he would make me pb and j's, all on one piece of bread, and he would wipe the knife off on top of the folded bread. Sounds silly, but I didn't talk to my dad for almost 12 years and that is one of the ONLY food memories I have of him. He is now, one of my best friends, and I create the food memories.


----------



## kyles (Aug 9, 2006)

I still have my dad. I grew up in Australia and my dad was from Yorkshire.

He weaned me on lamb's brains. He used to make lambs fry (liver) and bacon in a thick gravy. He would make mince and Yorkshire Pudding on a monday, using up last nights roast meat. When we grew older he would make a dry Sri lankan curry with the left over meat.

He made the best chips ever, his parents owned a Yorkshire Chippy, so he knew just how to do them right.

Now my dad struggles to make a sandwich, he can't remember the curries anymore...........

But I won't ever forget. he taught me how to use everything and let nothing go to waste.

Oh and there's nothing black pepper and worcestershire sauce can't fix!!!


----------



## licia (Aug 9, 2006)

Reading these posts does make me a bit sad, but another thought comes to mind also: How blessed we are to be able to share memories of someone who meant so much to us and to have had that person in our lives.  I certainly appreciate all the stories I've read here.


----------



## GB (Aug 9, 2006)

My dad never really cooked. He manned the BBQ, but it was mom who did all the prep. 

The one time I do remember my dad cooking was a story we still joke about to this day.

My moms parents had just moved to Florida. Mom was taking a vacation alone to go down and help them get settled in. This was the first time ever that she had left my dad, brother, and myself alone. She pre-made a whole bunch of meals so we would not starve to death and also left dad with some basic recipes in case he needed to cook something. One of the recipes was for meatloaf. Well the three guys decided we wanted to make the meatloaf one night. We followed moms instructions to a T. While dad was forming the loaf he accidentally dropped it on the floor. Being the guys that we were, we just picked it up and dusted it off and kept right on going with the prep. We cooked the thing and served it. It was completely flavorless, but it held it's shape better than any meatloaf any of us had ever seen. We now always joke that they key to a good meatloaf is dropping it on the floor. Mom was never game to give that a try though


----------



## cjs (Aug 9, 2006)

Oh my, I almost told myself not to read this thread because I'd end up doing exactly what I'm doing - crying and laughing at the same time. What wonderful stories and what wonderful Dads!!

My Dad was not my real father, but he was my DAD!! He couldn't cook if his life depended on it. But - he & I loved Leiderkranz (sp?) cheese and crackers. I probably learned to love this awful cheese just to have the time with him.

My fondest memory of him was when he'd walk thru the door after work, mom always got home before him so she would have dinner going, and he'd say, "What smells so good?" But, he only said that when she was frying up hamburger and onions for some dish. What makes that so funny was my mother was known at that time as a 'gourmet' cook - she was a wonderful, inventive cook, but Dad only said that to hamburger and onions frying!!

He's been gone almost 30 years, but it's like yesterday and I miss him...

(good think I don't wear makeup - I'd be a mess!!)


----------



## middie (Aug 9, 2006)

My Dad was not my real father, but he was my DAD

cjs same thing with me. he's raised me since i was under 6 months old.


----------



## cjs (Aug 9, 2006)

Middie, weren't we the lucky ones??? (Dad always said he was the lucky one, he never had children of his own)


----------



## sparrowgrass (Aug 9, 2006)

My dad wasn't much of a cook, but boy, was he an eater.  His joke, after every big holiday meal, was. "That was great--now, when do we eat?"

He always thanked my mom after every meal--"That was great, hun."

And if there is a buffet in heaven, and I am sure there is, he is first in line.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Aug 9, 2006)

My dad was not a cook at all, I don't recall him making anything more than toasts, but we had a special bond.  I was a very difficult child, who didn't get along well with other children and was always stressed out with my mother, it was like he was the only one with whom I could understand each other.  He was a photographer, loved to sail, a free spirit, every time I hear the song "Captain and the Kid" by Jimmy Buffett, I think of him.

It has been 20 years since he left me and this world (when I was 14), but his spirit and memory lives on in the special corner of my heart.


----------



## GB (Aug 9, 2006)

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> He was a photographer, loved to sail, a free spirit


I wonder if I was born to the wrong dad. This sounds like me


----------



## urmaniac13 (Aug 9, 2006)

GB said:
			
		

> I wonder if I was born to the wrong dad. This sounds like me


 
I don't know but did this brother of yours moved to Texas long time ago?  He could well have been the GM of the cafè where I worked at back in San Antonio... One day an employee dropped a trayful of chicken breasts to be roasted in the oven on the floor, and he tried to tell him to wash the chicken and redress and go ahead and cook them, insisting "Oh, it will be just fine!!" 

(well... in the end our head chef talked him out of it... the GM grudgingly tossed them out!)


----------



## txoldshirley (Aug 9, 2006)

I was adopted--my dad & mom were not my bio parents but they were my parents, for better and for worse.  My dad was the greatest.  For anyone who still has their parents--cherish the time you can spend with them and if fences need to be mended, please mend them.


----------



## SierraCook (Aug 10, 2006)

My dad's speciality was grilling almost anything on the grill. He would help my mom cook bacon or sausage when we went camping. But she did the majority of the cooking. 

Once when I was about 8 years old my mom was in the hospital. During that time we lived on beans and weenies, tomato soup (he made the canned soup with water) and grilled cheese sammies, and PB&J sandwiches. 

My mom made his lunch everyday when he went to work and it was always the same. Two slices of bread with butter on one side and ketchup on the other. The ketchup side was spread with sweet pickle relish and for meat it always was bologna. With the sandwich he had applesauce or fruit cocktail, a small bag of chips, and usually a dessert that my mom made. 

Lately, he has made venison jerky when he shoots a deer during his hunting trips. I am not fond of venison steaks, etc. but I love his venison jerky.


----------



## licia (Aug 10, 2006)

When my mom and dad first got married money was extemely tight with them. Mom made my dad's lunch and used the bag that the bread came in to wrap it.  One day he started to eat his lunch and found nothing but slices of bread - no pbj, no other filling.  Rather than be embarrassed about the mistake, he kept putting 2 slices together until he finished.  He said it took a quart of milk to wash all that bread down.  He was very careful afterward to get the right bag.


----------



## attie (Aug 10, 2006)

My Dad was an Army cook during the second world war. Don't have many memories of him as he kicked me out when I was 17 but I did go home to say goodbye to him just before he passed away some four weeks back. It was sad even after all the years.


----------



## texasgirl (Aug 10, 2006)

I lost my dad when I was 6. Actually, he was in the VA hospital from the time I was 2, so, I don't remember him. I hear stories about him and wish like heck he had lived.
My stepdad liked to cook steaks on the grill, other than that, I don't really remember him cooking. Mom did most of it in our house.


----------



## JoAnn L. (Jan 28, 2008)

*Memories of our dads.*

I started this thread back in 2006. I know we have a lot of new members and I thought would like to read these post and let us know about the memories they have of their dad's. JoAnn


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 28, 2008)

sparrowgrass said:


> ...He always thanked my mom after every meal--"That was great, hun."...


Did we have the same dad?  LOL  Come to think of it, my dad was from Missouri!    My dad said the same exact thing to my mom after meals.  He would also sometimes say, "You're a good cooker," or "That was so good, I'm all fed up!"

My dad never cooked.  He would fix himself a sandwich or something now and then, but my mom cooked the meals.  He didn't like cooking, but he did like home cooked meals (he was tired of his own cooking, as a bachelor!).  Before they married, he told my mom that if she ever gave him a TV dinner, he would go to a restaurant!  I'm not sure if he really would have (especially if she weren't feeling well), but she never found out.  Although he didn't cook, he did stop and get KFC, pizza, or burgers on his way home from work sometimes, and we went out for lunch most Sundays after church so my mom would have a break from the kitchen.  My mom has been gone for a little over 7 years now, so he does have to fix his own meals now, and he probably eats out more than he used to.

Barbara


----------



## Constance (Jan 28, 2008)

JoAnn L. said:


> Dad was a very gentle and kind man. I could talk to him and he would really listen. I miss him very much.



I've said those exact words, many times. 

The only cooking I ever saw my dad do was making scrambled eggs or Bisquick pancakes on Sunday night. Other than that, the men in my family never cooked. Period.


----------



## babetoo (Jan 28, 2008)

*called mine pop*

i am seventy years old, and i still miss my pop. he married my mom when i was seven years old. he was a kind and considerate and encouraging dad.

he was into healthy cooking before it was chic. he always had a garden, many veg. we ate fish usually he would broil it. many nights in season he would make so many vegs. we didn't need meat. 

oh and he ate a bowl of oatmeal before bed, every night. 

we lived in the south, land of lard and cool whip. don't know where he got his ideas about food.

when i was divorcing at forty he was always at the foot of ramp when i would once again fly home.

he has been dead about eight years, i miss him a lot. we all need our pops

babe


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jan 28, 2008)

Pdswife said it best: do you guys know how lucky you are?

Some great stuff here, very touching...

I don't have many good memories of my father, but I always try and look at the bright side of things, so here goes:

His favorite thing to make for himself was a butter and onion sandwich, said it never failed to clear his sinus' right up!

For the family the things I loved the most were: Beer brats and steaks on the grill, his chili, and his navy bean soup with ham hock. His chili was always served spooned over corn bread and topped with additional onions and cheese. Sour cream was a no no so we never had it. The Navy Bean soup we spooned over buttered bread, which somehow worked well . And lastly, but definitely not least, were the products of our hunting and fishing: Deer, rabbit, pheasant, quail, and always plenty of pan fish my favorite being the Walleye we would go up to Canada and fish for.

He died in 04 in a car crash, took me two years to find out where he was buried and what caused the crash.. I don't miss him.
Sorry.


----------



## texasgirl (Jan 28, 2008)

pdswife said:


> Do you guys know how very very lucky you are?


 
I was thinking the same thing


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jan 29, 2008)

My dad died 3 years ago on Christmas morning and I really miss him. He was not the type to say "warm, fuzzy daddy stuff", but I always knew that if I ever needed him, he'd do anything for me. He was in the Navy for 21 years so he was gone a lot when I was young. But I remember when he was home, he would make bacon, eggs and pancakes on Sunday morning. He was a math wiz and could do long, complicated calculations in his head. He was 1/2 Creek Indian and I get my dark skin from him. I was always proud that I look a lot like him. I don't know if this is weird but I have some of his ashes in an urn. It makes me feel like a part of him is always with me.


----------



## Rob Babcock (Jan 29, 2008)

What a great thread!  Luckily I still have my Mom & Dad, though they're getting on in years.  I talk to them every few days (between the two of 'em they have 3 cell phones!).  Every summer my Dad & I take a fishing trip to Canada, to the same little camp he's been going to every year for 30+ years.  Dad's had a lot of health problems; it used to frighten & worry me, and I felt like we were on borrowed time.  But over time I've grown to accept that we're all on borrowed time, no matter how young or invincible we think we are.  I will treasure all my family for as long as we have each other, and after that, those of use who remain will treasure the the memories.  That's what family means to me.

Btw, my Dad cooks about 30 dishes.  In reality, they're _all_ really just chili, goulash or stew, but I never mention that to him!


----------



## Bilby (Jan 29, 2008)

Maverick2272 said:


> He died in 04 in a car crash, took me two years to find out where he was buried and what caused the crash.. I don't miss him.
> Sorry.


You know Buddy, while it would be wonderful if you had had a good relationship with your dad, it seems that you didn't so it is okay not to miss him. You don't need to apologise for it. They are your feelings.  It is hard to be honest about these things at times, so good on you for admitting it -to yourself I mean.


----------



## radhuni (Jan 29, 2008)

My father generally liked to cook fish curries and he was used to give so much turmeric that our hands remain yellowish for days.


----------



## suziquzie (Jan 29, 2008)

My dad was always the cook in the house, still is with just he and Mom at home now. My Dad was Mr. Mom, and worked as a teacher also. I'm not sure why he kept up most of the household "mom" type chores, my mom was able and worked from home while we were little. It's not like she didn't care what the house looked like, she just made him do most of it. Not sure why he didn't leave her 30 years ago. 
Anyway my dad is an awesome cook, now that we are older and I volunteer to do most of the holidays, I think he gets a little bummed that he doesn't get to! Superbowl is one of his big food days, he'll be ok. I won't ever take that one away from him.


----------



## Alix (Jan 29, 2008)

You know, I guess I never realized how many of us have lost our Dads and how special most of them were to us. Thanks JoAnn for starting this thread way back when. I remember reading it then, but I just couldn't post much in it then. 

My Dad had lots of specialties. He did a killer clam chowder, a coleslaw that gets raves (I posted it somewhere here) and many other things. He was also a fresh food guy. Grew the best tomatoes you've ever seen and made killer tomato sandwiches. I think what I remember best about my Dad and his food prep was his incredibly meticulous style. He would shred that cabbage with a special chinese blade and make each cut exactly the same as the last one. He took great pride in his work and made sure everything was "just so". And you know, I might be a bit slapdash in the kitchen, but there are a few things I never shirk. Cleaning my knives is one. LOL. I miss Dad every day, but the ache is a little softer reading your stories too. Thanks all.


----------



## Barb L. (Jan 29, 2008)

What a warming thread, my Dad has been gone 17 yrs..  Never cooked much, would start supper for Mom when she had to work.  A very quiet and gentle man, but my rock!  His lap was my spot during a lightning storm.  He taught me to drive a stick shift out on country roads.  We fished and squirrel hunted together.  Everyone called him Pappy, I sure do miss him - Love you Daddy !!


----------



## csalt (Jan 29, 2008)

Now if you asked the same question about my Mother, there would be many happy and treasured memoris but sadly there are none that I remember with pleasure concerning my Father.


----------



## expatgirl (Feb 3, 2008)

this thread made me remember my Grandpa--at every blessing over the food he'd say "in the name of the Father, Son, and Holy Ghost, the one who eats the fastest gets the most" and my very Catholic, religious Grandma would loudly exclaim "Papa" and swat him---he'd just grin from ear to ear--he loved to wart her--I know I got my sense of fun from him


----------



## Dina (Feb 3, 2008)

I've been watching this thread for days now.  I didn't know what to write since I don't want to think of Dad passing on since he's been rather ill lately.  I remember Dad making the most amazing "carne guisada" (beef tips) with Spanish rice.  He would even make us homemade flour tortillas when mom couldn't do it.  He'd get all of us and our families together when he'd grill the most amazing bbq's.  I clearly remember his smile filled with pride when he got compliments on his food.  That was his excuse to get us all together.  I miss those days.


----------



## sattie (Feb 3, 2008)

My daddy has passed as well, about 5 years ago on December 2nd. I remember the phone call from my mom so well. Anyhow, boy what a cook he was and he LOVED to cook! I suppose that is where my passion for cooking came from. Oh he made some awesome stuff. One thing that he was most famous for (I never really liked it cuz of the onions) was his jalapeno corn bread. People were constantly asking him to make a pan of it for them. Calling it jalapeno corn bread was quite and understatement since in had hamburger, onions, jalapenos, cheddar, and a few other ingredients. People loved it.

Now the things I liked and were my favorites were his butter beans that stewed all day with bacon. Of course when he made butter beans, dad and I would see who could say butter bean 10 times the fastest. I got better as the years went by and started beating him.

His smoked brisket with beer that he would start at 6 am in the morning.

Okra gumbo... not one of my favorites, but he loved experimenting with this dish.

Zucchini bread.

OH OH OH.... and his FRENCH TOAST!!! I would love waking up to the smell of that in the morning!!! He put pepper on it which at the time I thought was odd, but it tasted ohhhhhh soooooo gooood!!!!

Those are just a few things... but like others have mentioned, I sure do miss my daddy. I love him with all my heart and do wish he was here today so that he could enjoy my cooking!

Thanks for starting this thread... it has touched many of us!


----------



## Katie H (Feb 3, 2008)

My daddy died in 1973 when I was in my early twenties.  I was only around him and learned about him until I was 18, when I left home and married.  He was an awesome man.  So talented.  A caring  father and fantastic physician.  He was a dirt poor country boy who was the first in his family to go to college.  Medical school to boot!

He didn't have time nor the inclination to cook, save for the obligatory time presiding over the charcoal grill in the summertime.  However, he LOVED to eat and savored a fine meal.  He knew good food and truly enjoyed it.  It was always a treat to go out to dinner with him.

Daddy was the person who taught me the joys of a rare steak.  Pure heaven.  I still don't understand how he stomached my mothers overdone beef shingles she cooked.  Her steaks were so overdone it nearly took a chainsaw to cut them.  Yuck.

At any rate, I so loved to cook for him and had plenty occasions to do so since he and my mother separated numerous times, often the better part of a year many times, during my time with them.  Since I was the oldest, I was charged with taking over the household when our mother was absent.

Even though daddy loved and savored gourmet food, his simple upbringing was still his base.  He often asked me to prepare beef hash, fruited Jell-O, buttered green beans, and his all-time favorite dessert, rice krispies treats.

He is with me every time I prepare those dishes, especially the rice krispies treats.  He could eat them by the plateful.

It's been 35 years, but I still miss my daddy very, very much.  We were best friends even though for a short time.


----------



## GrillingFool (Feb 3, 2008)

Chicken Adobo.
He learned it in the Philippines...

One cut up chicken
1 medium onion, cut into 8ths
5-10 garlic cloves, chopped
1/2 cup white vinegar
4 oz or so Soy sauce

Layer chicken, onions and garlic into pot just big enough
to hold it. Add soy and vinegar, fill pot with water.
Heat to boil, reduce heat and cover. Simmer 45 minutes.

Man I love that stuff!

Unfortunately, it was also the meal I cooked for him the night he
passed away, so I haven't really gotten around to having it again, yet.

Oh boy!


----------

